
Google, Apple and others no longer require employees to have a college degree - wongma
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/08/16/15-companies-that-no-longer-require-employees-to-have-a-college-degree.html
======
spankalee
I'm pretty sure that Google never did.

Disclaimer: I work for Google and have had coworkers without degrees.

~~~
xenadu02
Neither has Apple, so I don't know what this story is going on about.

------
androidgirl
Ah, that's good.

I have a degree in an unrelated field and it's nice to know there isn't a true
cap to self-taught development.

Still, going back to school for CS is on my "someday" list.

------
ryanmarsh
Nice to know. Although I don’t think this increases my chances much of getting
hired. I failed my Facebook interview pretty miserably.

~~~
autokad
keep trying, especially other companies

~~~
ryanmarsh
Thanks!

------
gremlinsinc
Um...some of these jobs... how the hell do you become a Pharmacist..without a
college degree? I didn't know you could become a self-taught pharmacist...

------
ddingus
Good.

One is not always required.

Given the current cost and state of education, it is rational to expect people
to persue alternatives.

~~~
otherworld
Good grief. This comment is its own rebuttal.

~~~
technofiend
Lol. I've known plenty of well-educated engineers who couldn't spell worth a
damn.

~~~
vinni2
May be English was not their native language? I also know some people who are
extremely smart but have poor English skills.

------
guitarbill
now if we can make hiring questions based on e.g. engineering or user
experience and not "did you study CS?" or "can you remember algos?", maybe we
can get somewhere towards building interesting and diverse teams instead of
the usual overengineered codebase and underdeveloped everything else
(processes, UX, accessibility, customer interactions, monitoring/metrics).

